# Bunny pooping on me only



## pignbun (Jun 19, 2010)

My bun is doing something really weird, when he is having his run on the floor he will come over to me jump up and poop on me. The last 3 days hes been doing it, he wont poop on anyone else only me but that little boy can leave me covered in buttons! After he is finished he wil continue to run around and be the happy bun and then when he comes back and jumps on me I know what I am in for. . He actually pooped and peed on me today even though the litter box was in the same corner it always is. I know he might not be old enough to catch onto the litter thing right yet but I lay it out just in case. any ideas guys? What is he at pooping on me!!!:shock:


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 20, 2010)

As weird as it sounds, I think it's because he likes you. He's marking you and showing everyone that you belong to him.

Not sure that there is much you can do until he is old enough to neuter.

-Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 20, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> As weird as it sounds, I think it's because he likes you. He's marking you and showing everyone that you belong to him.
> 
> Not sure that there is much you can do until he is old enough to neuter.
> 
> -Dawn


I was going to say marking as well. Silly bunners.


----------



## pignbun (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I agree guys, I think he might be doing that too becuase today he did it then he started rolling around on me and rubbing his head on me. It is soooo sweet.. I love him too awwwwww:hug: thank you guys!


----------

